
The Wandering Book: Zeitgeist of the Software Craftsmanship movement - duck
http://www.nexwerk.com/the_wandering_book/view?page=1
======
Dylanlacey
Apparently craftsmanship means making products that are pretty and clever,
well made and totally useless.

I get it, you're using a journal metaphor because we're wandering medieval
craftsmen, exchanging bits for broth. But really, it's impossible to read, so
I lose all faith that your company has anything reasonable to say on the
subject.

------
georgieporgie
I spent a minute squinting at the lightbox-encapsulated photo of a page before
giving up.

